

I'm graduating soon. Please share/buy my app to help bootstrap my startup.  - luke5dm
http://www.typeli.com

======
ckluis
I just bought it because:

a) it looks awesome b) $14.99 is not that much money and I hate the app store
mentality of more than 4.99 is too much for an app c) I was looking for
something like onenote for my mac

------
celticninja
at £14.99 tell me why I need it?

~~~
lollancf37
Same question here. Also WTF with the title of your link ??

~~~
luke5dm
It's true. I think the app is a good start for something that could eventually
compete with Evernote.

